# aus exporters of fish and corals



## Fanden (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi 

does anyone know of exporters of marine fish/corals??

i know about cairns 

any reply would be great


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 23, 2013)

Like ones who sell it? There used to be heaps but 3(angelfish,aussiecoral ,wonderfish) have closed. the two main ones I know of are australian coral farms and marine boutique. There's also australian aquarium corals, but I'm not too sure what they have. Also amazing amazon has fish

What are you after? Marine boutique sell jellyfish and stuff and if they don't have the thing u want they'll get it for u(including cone shells and Blue ringed octopus) As I'm sure you can tell by their name ACF are more into coral.

ill have abit of a look for you. I know there's more but I can't think of the names

Marine Boutique Web Site - Welcome to Marine Boutique
Australian Aquarium Corals
Australian Coral Farms :: Home
Reef Secrets Online
www.CoralCrazy.com.au
http://www.oceanarium.com.au
Corals Downunder

Not sure if these guys ship???
Coral Plantations - we have the widest range of Marine Fish and Corals anywhere
Tell me if u need a hand


i know I'm planning on buying from MB in the future cos I want jellies(comb) and some of the other weird and wonderful creatures out there.


----------



## Fanden (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks 

anyone similar to News and Features | Cairns Marine is what im looking for . whole seller


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 23, 2013)

Not one out of three BROs (larger NT variety) I put in my marine tanks ever made it to the bottom before the fish shredded them. I recommend a benthic release and some sort of screening to protect from the fish. Of course if they do survive you can say goodbye to all your crustaceans.


----------



## butters (Nov 23, 2013)

Most of those you are noting princess parrot are retailers not wholesalers. The poster is after exporters if I read correctly.

What in particular are you after as different exporters often specialize in different things?

Cairns marine is definitely the biggest ( I dealt with them for many years) but it depends on what you are after.


----------



## Fanden (Nov 23, 2013)

well was hoping to find a different then cairns


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't sure what exactly they were asking.

What are u looking for


----------



## Fanden (Nov 24, 2013)

one of the links you posted looked like they did international shipping for wholesale


----------



## scorps (Nov 24, 2013)

You'll find most of the ones listed above by from Cairns Marine, is there a reason you dont want a Cairns supplier?


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 24, 2013)

Fanden said:


> one of the links you posted looked like they did international shipping for wholesale


Butters post made me feel like an idiot


----------



## butters (Nov 24, 2013)

I said most, not all, some of those do export but can be seasonal and/ or carry a limited range.

Pretty much no other exporter has the range or numbers that cairns marine carries.

You aren't an idiot in this instance. 

If you want comb jellies princess parrot keep an eye on any Sarcophyton corals that come in as the often have combs attached to them.

They wouldn't normally come by themselves. For the most part they are sessile. 

Fanden what species etc are you after?


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 24, 2013)

butters said:


> I said most, not all, some of those do export but can be seasonal and/ or carry a limited range.
> 
> Pretty much no other exporter has the range or numbers that cairns marine carries.
> 
> ...


So what does fanden want/looking for?

with comb jellies, marine boutique sells them for I think $25 
they also sell box jellies:twisted: Tad expensive though... $680!!!


----------



## butters (Nov 24, 2013)

Do you know what species of comb jelly? Mostdontdowell in aquariabut a couple do.the less mobile ones tend to fair better.


----------



## Fanden (Nov 25, 2013)

a wholesale exporter of marine animals (corals and fish ) that does cites


----------



## wokka (Nov 25, 2013)

Is the coral/fish wild harvested of is it captive grown? Wild harvesting sounds as though it would be unsustainable and be detrimental to the environment.


----------



## Fanden (Nov 25, 2013)

most corals are captive grown  well taken fragments from wild grown and grown in sea or tanks


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 25, 2013)

butters said:


> Do you know what species of comb jelly? Mostdontdowell in aquariabut a couple do.the less mobile ones tend to fair better.


Lobed. They're so cute and pretty


- - - Updated - - -

Oceanariums, australian coral farms and australian aquarium coral do it(ones I sent u) 

heres some more
http://www.australianfishandcoralexports.com
http://www.ozreef.com.au/a/Home
http://www.aquamarineindustries.com.au
http://oceanlifeaquarium.com.au

sorry about before. I think I just got abit confused


----------



## butters (Nov 25, 2013)

Actually no most coral is wild collected but,culturing is slowly taking off in oz and becoming more popular. 

Wokka a few years ago a minister tried to shut down the collection of live coral in Queensland until it was shown that it is probably the most sustainable fishery in Australia. 
The annual coral quota is less than .01% of growth in a year. One cyclone does more damage.

The study was conducted by AIMS so you should be able to find a reference somewhere. Sorry don't have it here.


----------



## Fanden (Nov 25, 2013)

no worries i just had brain surgery and everything is


----------

